# Naloo Hill Bill - Kinder MTB aus der Schweiz | Erfahrungen und Optimierungen



## samilio (29. Januar 2021)

Es war mal wieder soweit: Einer meiner Jungs brauchte ein neues Rad! Meiner Frau entlockt das regelmäßig nur ein müdes Lächeln -  wissend dass ich wieder viel Zeit mit Recherche, Auswahl und in der Werkstatt verbringen werde  😇

Eigentlich sollte es ein Vpace Max20 für meinen Jüngsten werden. Fertigstellung im Februar war auch gesetzt, soll ein Geburtstags-Geschenk sein - Allein verfügbar ist das Max20 wohl erst wieder ab März ... Die Suche nach Alternativen führte mich schließlich zu Naloo. Speziell das Hill Bill 20 sah vielversprechend aus. Erfahrungswerte habe ich leider (auch hier im Forum) nur wenige gefunden, daher möchte ich meine nun mit euch teilen:


Die Geometrie erscheint mir sinnvoll
Es ist kein totaler Mist verbaut
Preislich etwas unter Vpace aber mit 749 Euro auch nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen

Kurzum: Bestellt, geliefert, ausgepackt. Hier ist es:




Das Bike ist wirklich schön anzusehen, sauber verarbeitet - Und mit 9.4kg mit Pedalen deutlich (!) über den angegebenen 8.6kg 

Getauscht werden jetzt im ersten Schritt:

- Sattel: Der schaut nicht nur sehr lang aus, er ist mit 237g auch recht schwer. Ein 66Sick und ein Ben-e-Bike Sattel liegen schon bereit.

- Sattelstütze: Warum man hier eine 31.6mm Stütze gewählt ist ist mir schleierhaft. Mit 243g ist da auf jeden Fall auch noch was zu holen. Wird wohl eine Carbon Stütze von Ali.

- Lenker: Der Alu Lenker hat 267g. Ein gekürzter China Carbon Lenker liegt schon bereit (mit schlanken 122g).

- Reifen: Die Smart Sam Drahtreifen fliegen auch direkt runter. Also sobald ich einen Weg gefunden habe, sie abzuziehen. Die sitzen dermaßen fest in der Felge, dass ich nichtmal ansatzweise einen Reifenheber darunter bekomme. Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich irgendwo eine Reifenmontage-Zange. Werden durch Little Joe Faltreifen ersetzt.


-> Ziel wäre erstmal runter auf 8kg

Mal sehen, wohin das noch führt


----------



## daniel77 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir die ganze Line vor einem Jahr bei uns im Veloplus Basel angeschaut und damals schon die Gewichtsangabe bezweifelt. Geo sieht ja gut aus, für das Geld aber deutlich zu schwer. Warum kein Pyro wenn das Vpace nicht verfügbar war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (30. Januar 2021)

Vom Gewicht her halt nicht so der Hit (wurde ja bereits erwähnt).
Wenn aber alles gut funktioniert / Schaltung usw. (was ich für den Preis erwarten würde), dann finde ich es von der Ausstattung noch ok.
Sieht insgesamt wirklich sehr gefällig aus.


----------



## Solemn (4. Februar 2021)

Autsch, das liegt wirklich deutlich über der Angabe.
Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken für meine Kurze (wird heuer 5) das 20er Hill Bill zu bestellen. 
Ihre große Schwester ist seit letztem Jahr auf dem 24er Hill Bill unterwegs und komplett begeistert. Gewicht liegt mit um die 10.5kg zwar auch über der Angabe, aber noch erträglich. Und weil das so gut funktioniert dachten wir, würde das kleiner vllt auch ganz gut passen.
Das einzige was beim 24er unmöglich war sind die MT200 Bremsen, aufgrund der langen Bremshebel unmöglich dass sie mit einem oder max. zwei Fingern bremst. Nachdem ich selbst aber mit den MT520 vom Rallon auch nicht warm geworden bin hab ich uns beiden ein Upgrade gegönnt und sie ist happy mit der Bremse (und ich mit meiner ). Die Altus Schaltung ist ok, gibt aber sicher leichtgängigeres.
Neben den 9,4kg wäre das wohl dann auch der größte Kritikpunkt am 20er, das hat auch die MT200 verbaut und die taugt für Kinderhände imho nicht. 
Bei mir sind jetzt im direkten Vergleich noch ein Dreckspatz und das MAX20. Grade das VPACE würde ihr in Crazy Pink mit Sicherheit gefallen, ist mit 999.- ohne Pedale aber schon nochmal ne andere Hausnummer... 

Solemn


----------



## samilio (11. Februar 2021)

Fertig!

Also vorerst. Ihr kennt das. Irgendwas wird bestimmt noch umgebaut  😇

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Fahrfertig mit Pedalen hat es jetzt ca. 8kg, steht wirklich hübsch da und wird hoffentlich bald für leuchtende Augen sorgen.



Die ursprünglich verbauten Komponenten sind teilweise wirklich schwer, sodass mit relativ geringem Aufwand richtig Gewicht gespart werden kann.

Ersetzt habe ich jetzt Reifen und Schläuche, Sattel und -stütze sowie den Lenker.
Die Ahead Kappe ist nur ein Eye-Catcher und spart natürlich nicht primär Gewicht ein, war aber ein ausdrücklicher Wunsch.



Wenn mir noch eine leichte Kurbel über den Weg läuft könnte man darüber noch nachdenken, aber ansonsten wird's nächste Woche erstmal verschenkt und dann geht's ab damit auf die Trails. Im Frühling dann hoffentlich auch auf die Flow Strecken im Bike Park.

Die Ergonomie der Bremse macht mir erstmal einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck, bei Bedarf finden sich aber sicher noch zwei andere Geber in der Restekiste.


----------



## Solemn (11. Februar 2021)

Schaut gut aus!
Was hast Du letztendlich noch investiert? 

Solemn


----------



## samilio (11. Februar 2021)

Nicht viel, die Teilen lagen alle jeweils irgendwo zwischen 10 und 25 Euro 

Das teuerste waren noch die Reifen. Aber die wirklich schweren Drahtreifen mussten einfach runter. (Hat letztlich übrigens nur mit Montagezange geklappt, saßen wirklich brutal fest auf der Felge).


----------



## pbf85 (21. September 2022)

Könnte mir jemand der Erfahrungen mit der 20" Version hat ein Feedback geben wie es sich in der Praxis bewährt. 

Ist das Mehrgewicht ein generelles Problem oder war das hier ein Montagsmodell? 

Da meine Tochter doch sehr klein und leicht ist und ich frühzeitig ein 20" Rad mit Schaltung probieren will bin ich mit dem Handling bei dem Gewicht noch etwas skeptisch. Hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit zeitnah günstig an ein Gebrauchtes zu kommen und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich da zuschlage oder nicht doch weiter nach einem VPace Max 20 suche oder es neu bestelle. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------

